# Two of my favorite Stoddard's



## Oldmill (Feb 5, 2014)

Haven't posted anything in while so I thought I'd take advantage of this snow day and share some photos with everyone. I plan on posting as much as I can this afternoon so make sure to check them all out and enjoy. Here are two of my favorite Stoddard pieces one is magnum whiskey which was purchased from a private sale and the flask was purchased from colorinks on ebay.


----------



## Aloysia (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Oldmill.....Have enjoyed your postings today.   I am a new member.  The color of the Stoddard's bottles are very beautiful!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your postings


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice glass !! keep'em coming. thanks for sharing with us all jim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice pic and bottles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ctbottledigger (Feb 5, 2014)

Very Nice stuff


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2014)

Great pair, Jason.  Thanks for posting some of your stuff.  Something we all need to be doing.


----------

